# Difference between PR3's



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

What is the difference between the Digitrax PR3, and the PR3 Extra?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The PR3 Extra is an evolution of the PR3...it is better suited to download sound files to Digitrax sound decoders.


----------

